# Uber IPO



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

I hope they do it soon, so I can load up on the puts.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The pros will be selling short in a big way.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> The pros will be selling short in a big way.


Hopefully they will up at like 70 with ton of shares


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess i better learn how to short stocks for. When that day comes


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> I guess i better learn how to short stocks for. When that day comes


Put options will be more reasonable. Everyone and their mother will be looking For some shares to borrow to short. It will probably be costly to short the equity.

The key to shorting Buber is to pay attention to the lock up period because insiders will be desperate to sell. They will be selling to the stupid retail investors so wait for the chain of fools to exhaust themselves then start shorting


----------



## Noonespecial (May 26, 2018)

Smart money will sell short to the long money, but outside of the first 2 or 3 weeks anyone who buys will be a moron. If they aren't gonna have self driving cars then their profitability will be based entirely on taking more of the fare than the driver, and will only last until waymo becomes a viable option. The IPO is planned for Q2 or Q3 2019. I think they want to show a year of profit first. I guess anyone who keeps flipping that switch while Uber gets more than they do deserves the ass raping that they're getting. Time to get another job people.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> I guess i better learn how to short stocks for. When that day comes


I said this before. A nationwide drivers strike the morning that Uber goes public. It will open around $15 and be at $2 by the end of the day.


----------

